# Sicherheit der Unternehmensidee beim Bankkredit



## Atze (18. Feb 2010)

also nehmen wir an, ich hätte eine riesen geschäftsidee. nehmen wir auch an, sie benötige wenig startkapital um in kurzer zeit vergleichsweise viel profit zu erzeugen, und sie wäre simpel zu verstehen und im handumdrehen umzusetzen, irgendetwas a la youtube etc. nur das geld für den start würde fehlen.
jetzt ginge ich zur bank, erzähle alles dem kreditberater (der hat aber zufällig einen guten freund / bruder, der ebenfalls im it-bereich arbeitet) und der lehnt ab. eine woche später ist sein freund / bruder mit meiner idee millionär geworden.

und nun zur den eigentlichen fragen:
wie kann ich mich davor schützen, bzw wieviel hintergrundinfos einer geschäftsidee muss man preisgeben, um einen kredit zu bekommen? unterliegen solche bankfuzzies einer art schweigepflicht? kann man geld von denen verlangen, ohne wirklich damit rauszurücken, was man damit vorhat, nach dem motto "brauche geld für n büro und server, mehr sag' ich net!"?

also nicht dass ich so ne tolle idee hätte!  hab nur letztens mal drüber nachgedacht.


----------



## ARadauer (18. Feb 2010)

du kannst mir die Idee sagen, ich kann sie dir auch klauen... da musst nicht extra zur Bank... reicht eine email ;-)


----------



## Atze (18. Feb 2010)




----------



## Landei (18. Feb 2010)

Tja, halt vorher prüfen, ob man eine Möglichkeit hat, die Idee schützen zu lassen (Patent, Geschmacksmuster...). Wenn ja, dann vom Bänker klauen lassen und wenn der dann reich ist, ganz risikolos mit einer Patentklage abzocken.


----------



## ireas (18. Feb 2010)

Landei hat gesagt.:


> Tja, halt vorher prüfen, ob man eine Möglichkeit hat, die Idee schützen zu lassen (Patent, Geschmacksmuster...).



Wikipedia sagt zum Patent: „In Deutschland dauert ein Patentverfahren durchschnittlich zwei bis zweieinhalb Jahre, wenn die formalen Anforderungen (Anmeldungsfrist, Gebührenzahlung) erfüllt wurden.“

Das sind schonmal zwei Probleme: Zwei oder mehr Jahre auf den Kredit warten und die Idee hinterm Berg halten? Also _ich_ würde das garantiert nicht aushalten :-D Und zum Anderen: Wenn ich Geld für einen Server brauche, habe ich dann das Geld für ein Patent? Ich muß aber zugeben, daß ich keine Ahnung habe, wie teuer das so ist.

Grüße, Robin


----------



## Atze (18. Feb 2010)

naja, 2 jahre wartezeit wäre schon ne menge.  dann heißt es wohl erstmal selber kapital ranschaffen, und der weg mit der bank ist wohl zu vergessen. eigentlich geht es die banker ja auch nix an was genau man damit anstellen will, aber man muss denen ja irgendwie versichern, das zurückzahlen zu können.


----------



## MQue (22. Feb 2010)

Also meiner Meinung nach muss/sollte man sowieso einen Businessplan schreiben, wenn man einen Kredit von der Bank will und da kann man dann auch reinschreiben, dass absolutes Stillschweigen über das Projekt vereinbart wird. So würd ich das machen wenn ich schon einen Kredit von einer Bank benötige aber ich finds besser, selber das Kapital bereit zustellen, mit ein paar Monaten arbeiten und nebenbei schon düfteln/aufbaun, Das ist meiner Meinung nach der beste Weg.


----------



## Atze (22. Feb 2010)

ja, wohl auch der einzig sichere  oder direkt nen anwalt mit in die bank nehmen  danke jedenfalls für eure meinungen


----------



## Gast2 (22. Feb 2010)

Moin, mein Idee-Rezept


man nehme ein Blatt A4
fülle das Blatt mit der Idee
reicht das Blatt nicht, nehme soviele wie nötig
tüte dieses Blatt (oder Blätter) in einen Briefumschlag
man schicke sich diesen Brief per Einschreiben mit Unterschrift etc.
man *öffne* dieses Einschreiben *nur vor Gericht*
ist das Einschreiben angekommen, geht man am nächsten Tag zur Bank

hand, mogel


----------



## Atze (22. Feb 2010)

he? check ich nich! :/


----------



## Sempah (22. Feb 2010)

als Beweis mit Datum, Inhalt etc der Idee (dass sie auch ja von dir stammt) ...


----------



## Atze (22. Feb 2010)

ok, schon klar, aber was bringt das rechtlich? hat das denn wirklich beweiskraft, oder macht man sich damit lächerlich, wenn ich das dann dem richter vor die nase halte und rufe "guck mal, ich war erster, ätsch!"?  hat man damit wirklich was in der hand? juristen, meldet euch!


----------



## mvitz (22. Feb 2010)

Ich würde mal behaupten (nicht rechtsverbindlich), dass du damit dein Urheberrecht nachweisen kannst. Und das steht dir rechtlich zu.


----------



## bygones (22. Feb 2010)

verstehe immer noch nicht wofuer eine Idee ala youtube Geld ueberhaupt braucht.

Rechner + homeserver gibbet auch heut schon fuer unter 1000Euro... mehr wird man anfangs ja net brauchen


----------



## Sempah (22. Feb 2010)

Er hatte ja Youtube nur als Beispiel genannt. Kann ja auch etwas sein, wo mehr Ressourcen am Anfang benötigt werden.


----------



## The_S (22. Feb 2010)

Also wenns wirklich sicher ist, und mich dein Konzept überzeugt, bekommste von mir auch weng mehr als 1000 geliehen - mit Geschäftsbeteiligung versteht sich


----------



## bygones (22. Feb 2010)

Sempah hat gesagt.:


> Er hatte ja Youtube nur als Beispiel genannt. Kann ja auch etwas sein, wo mehr Ressourcen am Anfang benötigt werden.


und das waere in der Web/IT welt ?


----------



## Landei (22. Feb 2010)

Die Idee mit dem Umschlag ist nicht schlecht. Beim Notar hinterlegen wäre vielleicht noch sicherer, wobei das sicher so 30-50 € kosten wird.


----------



## Atze (22. Feb 2010)

The_S hat gesagt.:


> Also wenns wirklich sicher ist, und mich dein Konzept überzeugt, bekommste von mir auch weng mehr als 1000 geliehen - mit Geschäftsbeteiligung versteht sich



nice try 

ne, mal im ernst. ich hab doch schon erwähnt, dass ich nicht wirklich eine konkrete idee, sondern nur drüber nach gedacht habe ("was wäre wenn ...").

und ich hab garnicht wirklich durchgerechnet, was man da für den start braucht, aber sicher mehr als man mal so eben noch vom dispo abknabsen kann wirds wohl dann schon sein.

fängt ja schon bei ner festen ip an (ne dyndns addy macht wohl keinen seriösen eindruck), ne dicke leitung, einen (mehrere, schnelle) server, storage, firewall, usv und räume wo man dies unterbringt etc. das ganze "kleinzeug" drumherum.

dann, falls die FIKTIVE idee doch einschlagen sollte wie ne bombe, muss ja technisch aufgestockt werden, vielleicht support her, d.h. vielleicht ist das dann nicht mehr allein zu bewältigen. vielleicht n admin für die wartung, alles sowas halt.


----------



## rambozola (22. Feb 2010)

bygones hat gesagt.:


> verstehe immer noch nicht wofuer eine Idee ala youtube Geld ueberhaupt braucht.
> 
> Rechner + homeserver gibbet auch heut schon fuer unter 1000Euro... mehr wird man anfangs ja net brauchen


Lol, geil.
Entweder du erwartest mit deiner Idee Erfolg zu haben, oder nicht. Wenn nicht brauchst du gar nicht erst anfangen, und wenn doch, dann wirst du mit einem Homeserver und deiner Alice DSL Leitung wohl nicht weit kommen. Und vom Equipment und Strom-/Internetkosten abgesehen braucht man selbst, und eventuelles Personal, vielleicht auch noch Geld zum Leben, oder willst du dein Projekt in der Mittagspause von nem 8h Job aufziehen? Es werden in Kalifornien ja nicht aus Spaß an der Sache Millionen in nicht-profitable Start-Ups investiert - vielleicht solltest du dich mal als CFO dort drüben bewerben ("unter 1000Euro") ...


----------



## byte (22. Feb 2010)

bygones hat gesagt.:


> verstehe immer noch nicht wofuer eine Idee ala youtube Geld ueberhaupt braucht.
> 
> Rechner + homeserver gibbet auch heut schon fuer unter 1000Euro... mehr wird man anfangs ja net brauchen



Hardware kostet nix, aber was ist mit der Arbeitszeit? Angenommen, man hat eine gute Idee und möchte diese umsetzen. Das dauert aber grob geschätzt fullltime 1 Mannjahr. Wovon soll man das Jahr lang leben? 

Youtube programmierst Du ja nicht mal eben an 3 Wochenenden runter. 

Und bis so ein Produkt dann wirklich Geld abwirft (wenn überhaupt), dauerts auch noch ne lange Zeit - ohne Werbemittel wahrscheinlich viel zu lange.


----------



## Atze (22. Feb 2010)

byte hat gesagt.:


> Hardware kostet nix, [...]



naja, kommst wie gesagt drauf an, was man vorhat. und auch wenns ne "billige" webseite ist, spätestens wenns viele user werden geht jeder heim pc irgendwann in die knie.


----------



## byte (23. Feb 2010)

Ich bezog mich auf die Hardware zum Entwickeln der Software, nicht für den Betrieb.

Betriebskosten müssen natürlich auch noch finanziert werden. Glücklicherweise verlaufen die ja idR proportional zur Auslastung. Solange man also noch kaum Kundschaft hat, sind die Betriebskosten auch relativ gering.


----------



## Atze (23. Feb 2010)

man hofft ja, bzw geht davon aus, dass "kaum kundschaft" schnell vergeht  sonst kann mans ja auch sein lassen


----------



## mvitz (23. Feb 2010)

Naja, aber du kannst ja nicht von Anfang an Infrastruktur für 1000 Nutzer hinstellen, wenn du nur 5 hast. Und insbesondere durch die Cloud kann man Infrastruktur ja günstig nutzen und auch sehr schnell und einfach skalieren.


----------



## Atze (23. Feb 2010)

ja, man sollte nur schon was in der hinterhand haben. wenn die userzahlen erstmal explodieren, dann erst anzufangen nen plan für die erweiterung zu entwerfen, hardware bestellen, umziehen usw, bis dahin ist die seite 3 wochen down!


----------



## homer65 (23. Feb 2010)

Theoretisch gibt es da überhaupt keinen Schutz deiner Idee. 
Wenn dir jemand Geld für deine Idee leiht, dann ist es auch sein gutes Recht diese Idee in allen Einzelheitem zu kennen. Schließlich will er ja auch das du mit deiner Idee Erfolg hast. Das ist übrigens auch eine Chance nützliche Tipps zu bekommen.
Rein praktisch ist die Ignoranz des Bankmitarbeiters ein hinreichender Schutz. Der kann in der Regel mit deiner Idee überhaupt nichts anfangen.


----------



## Atze (23. Feb 2010)

homer65 hat gesagt.:


> Der kann in der Regel mit deiner Idee überhaupt nichts anfangen.


das ist mir zu unsicher


----------



## ice-breaker (23. Feb 2010)

mvitz hat gesagt.:


> Und insbesondere durch die Cloud kann man Infrastruktur ja günstig nutzen und auch sehr schnell und einfach skalieren.



hast du dir einmal die Preise der Cloudanbieter angesehen? Schnell ja, aber günstig ist etwas anderes.
Wenn man mal für 2-3 Stunden eine Instanz braucht, ist das duchaus ok, aber zeig mir ein wachsendes Projekt mit vielen Nutzern (davon gehst du ja aus) dem es reicht nur für 2-3 Stunden eine Cloud-Instanz zu starten.
_(Slashdot-Effekt als Argument ausgeschlossen)_


----------



## mvitz (23. Feb 2010)

ice-breaker hat gesagt.:


> hast du dir einmal die Preise der Cloudanbieter angesehen? Schnell ja, aber günstig ist etwas anderes.
> Wenn man mal für 2-3 Stunden eine Instanz braucht, ist das duchaus ok, aber zeig mir ein wachsendes Projekt mit vielen Nutzern (davon gehst du ja aus) dem es reicht nur für 2-3 Stunden eine Cloud-Instanz zu starten.
> _(Slashdot-Effekt als Argument ausgeschlossen)_



Nein, muss ich zugeben. Hab mir nur gerade mal die Preise von Amazon angeguckt. Für das kleinste Paket:


> Small Instance – default*
> 
> 1.7 GB memory
> 1 EC2 Compute Unit (1 virtual core with 1 EC2 Compute Unit)
> ...


zahlt man zur Zeit 0.095$/h

0.095$/h * 24h * 30d * 0.733€/$ = ~ 50€/30d

Finde ich jetzt nicht dermaßen überteuert.


----------



## ice-breaker (23. Feb 2010)

Die Teile haben nicht wirklich viel Rechenleistung, du darfst es nicht mit einem Server vergleichen 
Eine Instanz wird dir da dann auch vorne und hinten nicht reichen, achso, und Traffic kommt noch dazu 


Edit: ich sehe gerade im Nov 2009 wurden die Preise auf das von dir genannte Niveau gesenkt, das erklärt schonmal einiges


----------



## byte (24. Feb 2010)

Bei Googles App Engine zahlt man zunächst sogar gar nix. Erst wenn man die Free Quota übersteigt, muss man zahlen. Der große Vorteil ggü. herkömmlichen Hosting ist ja, das man wirklich nur das bezahlt, was man verbraucht. Wenn Du einen Server im Rechenzentrum mietest, zahlst Du den immer ganz, auch wenn er nur zu 10% ausgelastet ist. Wird die Last für den Server zu hoch, hast Du ein Problem. Du musst Dich rechtzeitig darum kümmern, weitere Server zu clustern und zahlst die dann auch wieder komplett. Man zahlt also im Grunde immer mehr, als man verbraucht, weil man immer Luft nach oben braucht, falls die Userzahlen schnell steigen. In der Cloud hast Du dieses Problem nicht. Da hast Du horizontal Scaling für lau!


----------



## ice-breaker (24. Feb 2010)

Google AppEngine ist doch wieder ne ganz andere Sache, aber durchaus interessant, wenn man mal davon absieht, dass

man seine komplette Anwendung in die Hände von Google gibt (ich weiß bei CloudComputing nicht anders)
GoogleAppEngine limitierende Eigenschaften hat (BigTable statt RDBMS, etc)


----------



## Atze (24. Feb 2010)

also ich hätte alles gern in meinem eigenen office stehen


----------



## ice-breaker (24. Feb 2010)

dann hast du nur eine Leitung, eine schmale Anbindung, keine Diesel-Generatoren als USV...

also wenn dann gehört imho sowas in ein Rechenzentrum, von mir aus - wenn man es sich leisten kann - in einen eigenen Käfig, dass da auch ja niemand in die Nähe der Hardware kommt.


----------



## Atze (24. Feb 2010)

ice-breaker hat gesagt.:


> keine Diesel-Generatoren als USV...


hehe, die server sollen nicht 30 jahre nach dem 3. weltkrieg noch laufen!  eine mit ner dicken batterie/transistoren (weiß nicht genau wie die funktionieren) würde mir auch reichen, damit die server zumindest noch n paar sekunden haben, um ordentlich runterzufahren. ginge mir da nur um datensicherheit.



ice-breaker hat gesagt.:


> in einen eigenen Käfig, dass da auch ja niemand in die Nähe der Hardware kommt.


das ist ja wohl das mindeste 

hätte es halt gern immer "im blick", deswegen wäre inhouse hosting meine liebste alternative.


----------



## byte (25. Feb 2010)

ice-breaker hat gesagt.:


> Google AppEngine ist doch wieder ne ganz andere Sache, aber durchaus interessant, wenn man mal davon absieht, dass
> 
> man seine komplette Anwendung in die Hände von Google gibt (ich weiß bei CloudComputing nicht anders)
> GoogleAppEngine limitierende Eigenschaften hat (BigTable statt RDBMS, etc)



Warum bist Du der Meinung, AppEngine sei kein CloudComputing? BigTable würde ich im übrigen nicht als limitierende Eigenschaft sehen. SQL Datenbanken skalieren schlecht. Der Trend bei hochskalierbaren Webanwendungen geht deswegen immer mehr in Richtung NoSQL. Davon abgesehen kannst Du übrigens per JPA auf die BigTable zugreifen.


----------



## Obit (25. Feb 2010)

mogel hat gesagt.:


> Moin, mein Idee-Rezept
> 
> 
> man nehme ein Blatt A4
> ...



diese Methode ist aber auch nicht wasserdicht..... auch wenn diese Methode allseits bekannt und verbreitet ist, muss sie vom Gericht nicht anerkannt werden.
Die Methode mit dem Notar soll wohl angeblich besser sein (soweit mir bekannt)

aber eine Beratung bei einem Anwalt mit Fachrichtung Marken- und Urheberrecht kann wohl nicht schaden, wenn Die Idee so eine riesen Granate sein soll :shock:


----------



## ice-breaker (25. Feb 2010)

byte hat gesagt.:


> Warum bist Du der Meinung, AppEngine sei kein CloudComputing?


habe ich so nicht direkt gesagt, ich finde es nur nicht vergleichbar. Bei einer EC2-Instanz kannst du ja auch eigene Software aufspielen und so. Es ist eben "nur" PaaS.



byte hat gesagt.:


> BigTable würde ich im übrigen nicht als limitierende Eigenschaft sehen. SQL Datenbanken skalieren schlecht. Der Trend bei hochskalierbaren Webanwendungen geht deswegen immer mehr in Richtung NoSQL. Davon abgesehen kannst Du übrigens per JPA auf die BigTable zugreifen.


gebe ich dir durchaus recht, oft ist das Knowhow auf Seiten aber nunmal bei RDBMS und neue Dinge zu lernen kostet Zeit. Aus solchen Gründen missbrauchen auch einige Firmen RDBMS als Key-Value-Store, denn Backup, Replikation usw. sind bei den großen RDBMS schon gereift und man hat in der Firma einige Personen mit dem nötigen Knowhow.


----------



## Gast2 (25. Feb 2010)

Obit hat gesagt.:


> diese Methode ist aber auch nicht wasserdicht..... auch wenn diese Methode allseits bekannt und verbreitet ist, muss sie vom Gericht nicht anerkannt werden.


das Postamt steckt Deinen Brief komplett in einen neuen - eigenen - Umschlag und haut da einen Stempel (inkl. Datum) drauf ... wenn ein(++) Tag später eine Firmengründung auf Grund der Beratung bei der Bank passiert - und man nachweisen kann das der Firmengründer Beziehung zum Bankberater hat, dann glaube ich das das Ding wasserdicht ist



> aber eine Beratung bei einem Anwalt mit Fachrichtung Marken- und Urheberrecht kann wohl nicht schaden, wenn Die Idee so eine riesen Granate sein soll :shock:


eine Rechtsberatung ist immer gut - und günstig (AFAIK kostenlos)


----------



## rambozola (26. Feb 2010)

Auf Ideen gibt es übrigens kein Urheberrecht, wenn du deinem Berater deine Idee erzählst und er oder jemand anderes setzt sie um, hast du halt Pech gehabt, den Brief aus der Idee oben kannst du genausogut ins Taka-Tuka-Land schicken


----------



## Atze (26. Feb 2010)

sowas dachte ich ja schon, also denen so wenig wie möglich erzählen


----------



## bygones (26. Feb 2010)

When everyone is out to get you, paranoia is only good thinking.


----------



## Atze (26. Feb 2010)

word


----------

